
The 20-year return on investment for almost 2000 US colleges and universities - Osiris30
https://public.tableau.com/profile/dallin8725#!/vizhome/CollegeReturnonInvestment_0/CollegeReturnonInvestment
======
clintonb
The US Department of Education also has data available for those curious:
[https://collegescorecard.ed.gov](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov).

------
danesparza
This doesn't appear to take into account Major field of study (which I would
think would be a pretty significant predictor of salary).

